# Addressing Envelopes



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Up til now i've pretty much been hand addressing all of my invoices (i hate it, doing it and how it looks) except for my commercial clients that i run through the printer, however, this is rather time consuming...at least with microsoft word it is. 

Do you have any recommendations for some sort of label makers either as stand alone units or some USB type of device i can hook up to my computer and also where i can get it (we have a staples and office depot nearby)? I'll be having a bunch of envelopes made up with my logo and return address on them but will still have to obviously put the clients address on it. I'll be putting together a ton of proposals for local businesses within the next week for summer work so I need to implement this rather soon!

thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Consider window envelopes. 
Fold the invoice properly so it (their address) shows up in the window.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Mr.Markus;992236 said:


> Consider window envelopes.
> Fold the invoice properly so it (their address) shows up in the window.


Thats a real good idea, i would assume that i can setup my invoices in quickbooks to make this work. Not the biggest fan of quickbooks but i only use it for invoices as my accountant/book keeper takes care of everything else.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

When you hire a secretary, she'll know how to do all this stuff. 
Another thing they taught me.... photocopy all your customer's cheques. I never would have thought of that on my own.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

You just print your invoice ect.. out of quickbooks and then stuff it in a #10 Window Envelope (I use security tint) and you good to go no hand writing on the envelope


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*label's*

you can get a p-touch label maker from amazon they hook up to your computer buy usb cord and they do a excellent job i use them for envelope's file folder's every thing .and they are very cheap i have a model ql-500 as low as $55.00 new $29.00 used i payed $89.00 for mine at office max what a big difference . my sister has a small side line candy making business and she uses the **** out of hers !


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I use the Avery self stick labels and quickbooks can make address labels on them perfectly. Then I made some return labels and saved it. Just peel and stick. Avery forms are available online so they print in the right boxes too. Quick and easy.

***Edit...you can get them at Walmart for about 10 bucks.


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

I use Quickbooks also... with the right envelopes with windows you won't go wrong it safes me hours of handwritingpayup


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr.Markus;992236 said:


> Consider window envelopes.
> Fold the invoice properly so it (their address) shows up in the window.


Thats how we do it, once you have it set up, its fast and easy.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Awesome guys, definitely sounds like the window envelopes are the way to go! Thanks a bunch! I really didn't want to buy a label maker so this is great, i hated the unprofessional look of those hand-written envelopes! Just will probably have to change my invoice layout to make this work, certainly will be worth it


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Neige;992307 said:


> Thats how we do it, once you have it set up, its fast and easy.


And i know you must have a TON of invoices that go out!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

We use the window envelopes and quickbooks. Run the window envelopes through the printer for the return address. We also include payment return envelopes, already printed with our address. Previous two years we even put stamps on the return envelopes. We stopped doing that this year. One of our "cuts" rather than increasing rates. Payments seem to come in just as fast, and nobody has said anything about it.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

we use quickbooks and double window envelopes, makes life easier.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

My printer stopped accepting my envelopes to print on. My hand writting sucks and I hate doing it. The window envelopes seem like a good idea. I have Avery 1 x 2 stickers with my logo and return address on them. So I just stick them to the envelope.

I think that quick books will print address on the avery labels. That might be a good way to go. I'm going to look into both options.


----------



## StormRanger (Oct 15, 2009)

I was using avery address labels, then printing my return address on the envelopes, but its costing me like .65/ea to send a bill. So no more labels, I might go with the window envelopes.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

mcw -

If you're already using Microsoft Word, you can set them up to print all at once.

I have mostly monthly invoicing, so it works best if that's the case.

Count out how many invoices you need each time, and add that many pages.

You can copy and paste your return address on each page, then on each seperate envelope type in your customer's address and then save the whole batch.

Took me about an hour to do 30 different envelopes using Microsoft Publisher, but now each month I just hit print and it prints all 30 automatically.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

We use quickbooks. It will print them for you how you need them then trifold them to go into a #10 window envelope. Ours are printed with logo and return address. We fold invoice place that and a preprinted return envelope I believe a #6 then insert and other newsletter or info we would like to send. You can put roughly 3 pieces of paper and not be overweight of a standard stamp.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Quickbooks Mike, set it up for everything not just invoices and you won't regret it.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i agree, Quickbooks+window envelopes= much less hassle! lol. i used to handwrite them as well and it sucks.

ive gotten compliments on how professional looking they are.

i will be switching to the double window envelopes for return address as soon as i run through this box of single window envelopes. I got a stamp from vistaprint.com for stamping our name and return address on the envelopes. and when i want to impress i have color return address labels that i use.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Quickbooks is great..If you dont want that much of a program Quicken home and office is a little less money and has the same invoicing program as the quickbooks.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

I use MS Access for everything. Its great, I look up the customer in the database, fill in the information of work done, click a button to print the invoice and it makes a customer copy and my copy, and also prints off an addressed envelope with my logo and return address on it. Come bulk mailling time, just press one button and all my customers that are signed up to my mailling list get printed off. Access is the only way to go.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

If your already using word, you can just use mail merge in it, with an excel sheet of address.. etc and set the word document to right size envelopes. and your done.

search the help for mail merge / envelopes


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

lot of good info been shared here. The #10 window envelope worked well for us in our transition.


----------

